# New exciting use for DB!



## abax (Jul 18, 2016)

Dragon's Blood works on poison ivy!!! I've had a case of
poison ivy all summer and have used everything in my
arsenal of preventatives and anti-itch stuff and it just pops
up somewhere else. I presume it's doggie paws spreading
it around. I spray Round Up on all I find, but the dogs seem to find more.

Anyway, I had a bit of DB left in a bottle and decided to
try that...why not? It works like a charm. Stops the itching and the spread quickly. Hooraaaaay!!!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Jul 18, 2016)

abax said:


> Dragon's Blood works on poison ivy!!! I've had a case of
> poison ivy all summer and have used everything in my
> arsenal of preventatives and anti-itch stuff and it just pops
> up somewhere else. I presume it's doggie paws spreading
> ...



:clap:
On poison oak too. And insect bites and stings.
And immediate relief from Shingles.


----------



## Justin (Jul 18, 2016)

Angela i get it from the dog too...the oil transfers from his coat


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmm sounds good. I have contact dermatitis from long term low grade chem exposure at work (plus geraniums); have to see if it controls that


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2016)

That's exciting.


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2016)

It IS exciting! This stuff ought to be sold by the gallon.
Justin try some on the poison ivy. Charles, I have a LOT
of allergies and if DB works so well on my itches, surly it
it will work on your dermatitis. The bottle I'm using is
even a bit diluted with water and it still works very well.
I'm in hawg heaven!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 19, 2016)

gonewild said:


> :clap:
> And immediate relief from Shingles.



Good to know!


----------



## Ray (Jul 19, 2016)

What's in it?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2016)

Unprocessed croton lechleri sap. Look it up.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 19, 2016)

Where is the best place to get some? I just ordered a besseae and I want to have some first aid supplies on hand just in case.


----------



## Ray (Jul 19, 2016)

It - like everything else - is available on Amazon.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 19, 2016)

Sirius said:


> Where is the best place to get some? I just ordered a besseae and I want to have some first aid supplies on hand just in case.



From NYEric. He has the only unprocessed natural pure supply.


----------



## Ray (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry... but apparently not true.

https://www.google.com/#q=dragon's+blood&tbm=shop


----------



## gonewild (Jul 19, 2016)

Ray what I said is true. The subject has been discussed in detail here in the forum.


----------



## abax (Jul 19, 2016)

Ray, I think Lance is correct. I've looked into some of the DB advertised for cosmetic use and it always has other ingredients no
matter what the ads say. I got interested when I saw it offered in a
very up scale catalog for $150.00 an ounce.


----------



## Ray (Jul 20, 2016)

OK. I'll take everyone's word for it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 20, 2016)

So is the processed unpure DB not effective for poison ivy? I'd save the good stuff for the plants.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 20, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> So is the processed unpure DB not effective for poison ivy? I'd save the good stuff for the plants.



The early tests we did with plants showed a poorer response with the commercial processed DB. But for the price difference and important use saving a few dollars on a bottle seems not wise. If you have poison ivy itch you probably want to use the most effective? oke:

But that said the commercial DB is better than no DB.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2016)

I have some, un-adulterated, direct from the source!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ray- dragon's blood is a loose term and it can refer to a few different plants that makes red sap, but on this forum, when DB is mentioned, we are only talking about the species Eric mentioned earlier. 
The link you shared shows all different plants or dried up mess, and extracts, not pure harvest.


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2016)

I think we mentioned previously that DB in this instance is the sap of Croton lechleri. Some of the stuff on amazon
is from the Dracena group of plants.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2016)

About to try some on a poison ivy 'scratch' from my cape may hike


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2016)

Works on tick bites too Charles. The bites itch long after
the tick is gone.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2016)

anyone try zanfel for pi?
i've heard dawn soap is the best to wash it off shortly after contact


----------

